# Corn on the cob  internal temp



## fwismoker

This might seem like a silly question but everything cooked we want at a certain IT...for meat it's for taste and safety, for vegetables it is tenderness.  

Potatoes  they are done @ 210 for example,  it sure would be nice to put a probe into my corn on the cob and take it out when i know for certain it's tender enough.  

 What would be the IT of corn??   I suppose i could cook some and and check it's IT to find out how i like it but  if anyone knows that would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## fwismoker

Never mind...maybe.   Is it 165?


----------



## kathrynn

What I do...is old school and simple...not a temp test....just take a "clean" fingernail...and pop one of the kernals...if it is liquid...not done yet...sort of like the "thump" on a melon.  Just pop that kernal and you will be able to tell when it's done.

Just My Humble test!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## cliffcarter

IMHO you are way over thinking this. Bring a pot of water to a rolling boil, put in the corn, cover the pot and turn off the heat. The corn will be ready to eat in 20 minutes, works every time.

Baked potatoes are done when they feel soft when I squeeze them.

Some times you need to lose the gadgets.


----------



## fwismoker

cliffcarter said:


> IMHO you are way over thinking this. Bring a pot of water to a rolling boil, put in the corn, cover the pot and turn off the heat. The corn will be ready to eat in 20 minutes, works every time.
> 
> Some times you need to lose the gadgets.


....if i did it on the stove of course it's not a big deal.   My reasoning in knowing is NOT disturbing the pit to check it.  It's a little better just sticking a probe in it...  When you have multiple things in the pit and you are looking...YOU ARE NOT COOKING


----------



## cliffcarter

FWIsmoker said:


> ....if i did it on the stove of course it's not a big deal.   My reasoning in knowing is NOT disturbing the pit to check it.  It's a little better just sticking a probe in it...  When you have multiple things in the pit and you are looking...YOU ARE NOT COOKING


If you cook it on the pit it will turn a deeper yellow and the kernels will be soft, in my Char Griller about 20 minutes, more or less.

Sometimes I leave the husks on, sometimes not. I always do veggies(except bakers) at the end of the cook when the meat is off and resting.


----------



## fwismoker

cliffcarter said:


> If you cook it on the pit it will turn a deeper yellow and the kernels will be soft, in my Char Griller about 20 minutes, more or less.
> 
> Sometimes I leave the husks on, sometimes not. I always do veggies(except bakers) at the end of the cook when the meat is off and resting.


Oh i know when it's done...like i said that's the easy part.   I just don't want to disturb the grill to check sometimes, especially when you get distracted with other things going on.   It looks like it's 165, i'll check it next time i put some sweet corn w/ the husk and silk on. 

I soak my corn over night, leave the silk on and wrap it in foil. When it's done i melt butter and pour the butter in a wide mouthed jar of hot water...the butter will settle on top and i dip my corn right into the jar.   .....soooooo good!


----------



## cliffcarter

FWIsmoker said:


> Oh i know when it's done...like i said that's the easy part.   I just don't want to disturb the grill to check sometimes, especially when you get distracted with other things going on.   It looks like it's 165, i'll check it next time i put some sweet corn w/ the husk and silk on.
> 
> I soak my corn over night, leave the silk on and wrap it in foil. When it's done i melt butter and pour the butter in a wide mouthed jar of hot water...the butter will settle on top and i dip my corn right into the jar.   .....soooooo good!


If you know when it's done why bother to stick a metal probe in it? Remember "The KISS Rule".

The kernels are so small I don't see how you can get an accurate temp. Ah well, if you want to play with your food...


----------



## fpnmf

At first I thought this was a joke...

I do corn on the cob in the micro wave...

Usually do 2..

Wrap with wet paper towel..2 mins per ear..

Flip and 2 mins per ear..

Wrap in towel for 5 mins..

The husk slides off ...

  Craig

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1850,158185-243196,00.html


----------



## chef jimmyj

Corn is ready to eat right off the stalk. You are only heating it. So by the time the cob gets hot enough to measure a temp like 165*F, the kernels will start to toughen. Kind of like Squid, you either cook it a short time or a long time, anything in the middle it is tough...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Never thought of probing corn, I'll try it just for the heck of it.  We like to pull the husk back, pull what silk you can, replace husk and tie the end with husk or string then soak in cold water for half hour or so.   Then place in a steamer for 12 minutes ± (time may vary according to elevation) pull husk back and dip in jar with hot water and butter.  Of course you can throw them in the coals or on the grill also.  One thing to remember is when heating corn, do not salt the water when cooking, it will toughen the corn.

Tom


----------



## shorte2326

Throw it in the deep fryer! When it starts to brown it's done. No need for butter just use some salt or even better some of Jeff's rub.


----------



## JckDanls 07

shorte2326 said:


> Throw it in the deep fryer! When it starts to brown it's done. No need for butter just use some salt or even better some of Jeff's rub.



garlic butter works for me when deep frying..   what oil do you use when you deep fry?

I also do the "cooler corn" when I need a lot of it...  clean all husk and silk off..  put in clean cooler...  boil enough water to cover...  dump the boiling water on the corn and close the lid...  DO NOT OPEN for 30 minutes...  good to go....


----------



## fwismoker

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Corn is ready to eat right off the stalk. You are only heating it. So by the time the cob gets hot enough to measure a temp like 165*F, the kernels will start to toughen. Kind of like Squid, you either cook it a short time or a long time, anything in the middle it is tough...JJ


I'll just take the temp of the desired tenderness when i cook some next time... i got the 165 # from a chefs forum..  lol, we'll see what it ends up being.


----------



## mr t 59874

Wouldn't it be nice if we could all meet, set up our different techniques in a circle, line up and make rotations trying each others corn.  I'll put up the picket fence. 

Tom


----------



## fwismoker

Mr T 59874 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we could all meet, set up our different techniques in a circle, line up and make rotations trying each others corn.  I'll put up the picket fence.
> 
> Tom


But yea Tom...nothing like the MidWest sweet corn.... the oh soooo soooooooo gooooood bi color sweet corn.


----------



## kathrynn

Love the bi-color corn....but LOVE some Silver Queen from right around these parts!

Mr. T.....I am in for that!  Have a corn eating contest!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874

FWIsmoker said:


> But yea Tom...nothing like the MidWest sweet corn.... the oh soooo soooooooo gooooood bi color sweet corn.


FWI  Sugar & Cream........... Oh My.

Kat & wash it all down with a good brew.


----------



## fwismoker

Mr T 59874 said:


> FWI  Sugar & Cream........... Oh My.
> 
> Kat & wash it all down with a good brew.


Hold on a second... sugar and cream??  No salt & butter? 

What kind of cream?   I have never heard of that...ever  lol


----------



## kathrynn

Sugar and Cream is good too Mr. T....and have you had the pencil cob corn?  Its great for roasting!

Always up for a good brew!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## mr t 59874

FWIsmoker said:


> Hold on a second... sugar and cream??  No salt & butter?
> 
> What kind of cream?   I have never heard of that...ever  lol


Sugar and cream is the type of corn.  Haven't had the pencil cob that I know of.


----------



## kathrynn

Hoping I get the seeds that I ordered for that.  It's more of an Amish corn....very small cobs and larger kernals....yummy too!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874

Mr T 59874 said:


> Sugar and cream is the type of corn.  Haven't had the pencil cob that I know of.


I stand corrected (
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






), the variety was Honey & Cream, both yellow and white kernels, very sweet.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## kathrynn

We still call them Sugar and Cream here Mr. T!

Kat


----------



## redwood carlos

My son and I had "Mexican" Corn and left over pulled pork last night for dinner. His idea. :)

Something like this...

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/mexican-grilled-corn-recipe/index.html

When you are in the mood for corn to play a bigger part in the meal, or be the meal, this is a must try. I add a sprinkle of cayenne to mine.


fpnmf said:


> At first I thought this was a joke...
> 
> I do corn on the cob in the micro wave...
> 
> Usually do 2..
> 
> Wrap with wet paper towel..2 mins per ear..
> 
> Flip and 2 mins per ear..
> 
> Wrap in towel for 5 mins..
> 
> The husk slides off ...
> 
> Craig
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1850,158185-243196,00.html


I just found out about this way of cooking when I bought the corn for the above recipe. The produce guy was putting out corn when I asked how the corn was. He said it is fresh and so good he just had tried one in the back. He said the best way to cook them was 3-4 minutes in the microwave. I looked at him like he was crazy and he re-assured me that he was serious. So we tried it and I was very happy with the results.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Just curious, when you probe are you going to stick the probe in an individual kernel or the actual cob? Seems to me that there isn't much to probe on the kernel.

Like Mr-T we like to pull the husks back remove the silk then put the husks back on and soak then cook. Sometimes we will spread butter on the kernels and then coat with fresh basil salt and pepper wrap back up and put on the grill. So good!













8385603668_7b7f4a5a0d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 1, 2013






Yumm!


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just curious, when you probe are you going to stick the probe in an individual kernel or the actual cob?


Dunno yet, thinking of just laying it under the husk.  Not worried about being scientific, it's not feasible for sure, just curious.

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj

Tom, I think just under the husk next to the Kernel would give great result and is a good idea. Since the edible kernels are on the surface there is no need to probe deep or cook all that long...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

If your not using a husk I don't think this method would work, as you'd be picking up the temp from the oven, smoker or whatever cooking device. I wonder if the husk is enough to shield the probe. When you probe meat the mass of the meat shields the probe from the temp of the cooker.  I would experiment with two probes, one under the husk and one near to see the difference.


----------



## cliffcarter

> Originally Posted by *dirtsailor2003*
> 
> Just curious, when you probe are you going to stick the probe in an individual kernel or the actual cob? Seems to me that there isn't much to probe on the kernel.





Mr T 59874 said:


> Dunno yet, thinking of just laying it under the husk.  Not worried about being scientific, it's not feasible for sure, just curious.
> 
> Tom


So just exactly what will you be measuring with the probe lain between the husk and the kernels?

The whole thing just seems silly to me.


----------



## mr t 59874

cliffcarter said:


> So just exactly what will you be measuring with the probe lain between the husk and the kernels?
> 
> The whole thing just seems silly to me.


I would imagine that FWI will answer his own question before I can as he will probably have access to corn before me.  As to what would be measured, the time and surface temperature during the steaming process.  Silly?  Some may think so, but how else can I discover what is now nothing more than curiosity.  In addition, it will be a good test for the seal on the Maverick probes.

Tom


----------



## fwismoker

LOL, i started this post with " this might seem like a silly question"

All i can say is i live off sweet corn in the summer and have got distracted while it's on the grill and over cooked it.   Also now that i'm smoking more foods i'd rather not disturb the pit with different foods in there so if i can stick a probe in there specifically for the corn i'll do it!    ha ha


----------



## cliffcarter

Mr T 59874 said:


> ... As to what would be measured, the time and surface temperature during the steaming process...
> 
> Tom


The surface temp of the husk or the kernel? Or perhaps the air between the two?


----------



## mr t 59874

cliffcarter said:


> The surface temp of the husk or the kernel? Or perhaps the air between the two?


Now you have me wondering myself.  I was visualizing just laying the probe in a valley and pulling the husk back up and tying off, maybe a couple rubber bands to help hold probe in place, also try just running a probe through a row of kernels.   Probing the core wouldn't tell me much, I don't think.   Then also the cooking time will probably be different between here and were you live do to the difference in elevation, but now it's getting complicated, not my intention.  My intention is not to probe corn when it's cooking, but to discover what temperature produces the best corn.  Husk on corn here is normally done after 12 minutes of steaming (207°).

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thinking about it, the Probe between the husk and corn will get an accurate measurement of the Kernel temp since they are in the same steamy environment and in contact with each other...But, even if the Corn Kernels reach the 207*F mentioned, I am not sure the Cob will have been heated sufficiently to keep the Corn " Hot " during the whole meal and second helpings would be cold. 

This may be weird but growing up, Corn on the Cob was eaten more like a Desert than part of the meal. Hamburgers, Dogs, Salads, etc., were piled on the plate and eaten. Then the Corn was placed on the empty plate, rolled in butter and all the meat juices and eaten hardily getting the greasy, dripping, goodness all over your hands and face...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thinking about it, the Probe between the husk and corn will get an accurate measurement of the Kernel temp since they are in the same steamy environment and in contact with each other...But, even if the Corn Kernels reach the 207*F mentioned, I am not sure the Cob will have been heated sufficiently to keep the Corn " Hot " during the whole meal and second helpings would be cold.
> 
> This may be weird but growing up, Corn on the Cob was eaten more like a Desert than part of the meal. Hamburgers, Dogs, Salads, etc., were piled on the plate and eaten. Then the Corn was placed on the empty plate, rolled in butter and all the meat juices and eaten hardily getting the greasy, dripping, goodness all over your hands and face...JJ


When steaming for 12 minutes, the cob is plenty hot.   We peel the husk back (as they are the handle) and wipe the remaining silks off with a dry paper towel, dip in the melted butter, season to taste and have at it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No JJ that's not weird, most of the time when the corn first start's coming on, we make it the meal along with some refreshments of course. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj

Mr T 59874 said:


> When steaming for 12 minutes, the cob is plenty hot.   We peel the husk back (as they are the handle) and wipe the remaining silks off with a dry paper towel, dip in the melted butter, season to taste and have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No JJ that's not weird, most of the time when the corn first start's coming on, we make it the meal along with some refreshments of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Glad I not the only, " Corn is awesome all by itself " person!

I am sure the steaming would get the Cob hot. I was thinking more along the line of the OP's post about Smoking the corn to 207*F, measured between the husk and kernels, if that would heat the cob sufficiently. It is interesting that such a simple concept generated so much thought...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Glad I not the only, " Corn is awesome all by itself " person!
> 
> It is interesting that such a simple concept generated so much thought...JJ


JJ, I think that once the temp reaches 207° it then becomes a matter of time to heat thoroughly.   I use a turkey fryer burner and a large pot to steam it in, normally a dozen at a time, standing them on end, loosely top down.

It is interesting, makes my stomach growl.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

So last night I tried out the therm probe under the husk theory. As I thought the husk is not enough of a thermal shield to make it work laying the surface of the corn. I pit the corn in the smoker @ 6:33, surface temp of corn @ 55* (first arrow in photo) . At 6:43 the surface temp of the corn hit 107* (second arrow). However the corn was still completely cold to touch and the kernels wouldn't pop with a finger nail. At 7:00 I pulled everything to finish with a reverse grill the therm read 188*. Corn not very warm and by the time it got to the table wouldn't melt room temp butter. So for reading surface temp this method works, but for reading the actual temp of the kernel it doesn't Next test try and find a way to probe a kernel!













iGrill 5-21-13 7_11 PM.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2013


















8773277727_c9fa12dcd6_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2013


















8773282279_fa6498e1a3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2013


















8779858698_2db6a7868b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2013






Reverse seared corn!


----------



## radioguy

Redwood Carlos has got it, this Mexican corn is the bomb. 

Just google Mexican street corn, there are a lot of recipes out there.  Here is how I do it, fresh corn is a must, husk the corn first.  In a baking dish put a few tablespoons of olive oil and melted butter (3 oil to 1 butter), coat the ears with the oil mixture and sprinkle with sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, (cayenne if you want some heat).  Put ears on a hot / medium fire and turn frequently.  When it starts popping its time to turn.   Its done when golden brown, some kernels will burn . 

When then make a dressing with mayo, sour cream, fresh cilantro, smoked chipolet powder. (anything to your liking here)  The caramelized sugars in the corn are great!  Yum!!  We haven't boiled an ear in years!  Cant' wait til August in Ohio!


----------



## mr t 59874

Did my test last night with probe under husk. 

Preparation: Peel husk back, remove as much silk as will come off easily, fold husk back on, soak in water (important), tie ends, place in steamer for 12 - 15 minutes depending on size.  Steam temperature was 203°, corn temp under husk at 14 minutes was 197°.  Result was as usual, very hot, moist and tender.

Note: Any remaining silk after steaming, can easily be removed by wiping corn with dry towel.

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks like Corn and Ribs have something in common...Internal Temp don't matter much it's done when Hot and Tender...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks like Corn and Ribs have something in common...Internal Temp don't matter much it's done when Hot and Tender...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


That's true with anything JJ, but now we know.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj

This was definitely a Fun thread to watch. Would have been interesting if one of you guys made a New Discovery for cooking Corn...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This was definitely a Fun thread to watch. Would have been interesting if one of you guys made a New Discovery for cooking Corn...JJ


What???????  You mean you haven't been laying awake at night?

Tom


----------



## smokeitifugotit

I'm with you Cliff Carter.  I was looking for the TV cameras, thinking I was being punked.  LOL


----------



## dummy que

PUT CORN IN PAN WITH BUTTER AND SALT COVER WITH FOIL TAKES ABOUT 45MIN YOU CAN SMELL WHEN IT IS DONE


----------

